# colored paper negative



## mysteryscribe (Nov 7, 2006)

cobbled camera.. cobbled lens.... paper negative ... tint digital on a black and white image


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the look of that. 

When I have time again, after I get my life back in order and finish my degree I want to spend some time with cobbling together cameras and lenses and stuff. General mucking about with photography. Dang need to actually make a living and pay the bills!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 8, 2006)

I had to retire first myself.... Just so time consuming to scheme.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought someone might wonder what these look like in real life.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 8, 2006)

do you have your own bush? I have one but alas it doesnot produce yet. I love the photogenic nature of the pomegranet.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 8, 2006)

here comes the worlds longest how I got them story. My daughter is actually my step daughter.... Her grand parents on her biological fathers side are very old so she and my wife went to visit them last saturday to take my grandson for them to see. 

They got the visit and all I got was the chance to photograph the whatever they are.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 9, 2006)

hey what ever works! The mark of a good man...makes time for family no matter how extended.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 11, 2006)

It's kind of funny to post the same picture on different forums. On some there are no comments and on some forums it's follow the leader.

the number one comment this image has received on other forums was the red was too bright but I did it intentionally. If not it would have been a courier and ivers christmas card image.

the red to me is like the middle aged woman who wears the bright red nail polish to the First church of the missionary position baptist church on sunday morning. I little shocking but harmless.

I wonder what difference a little explaination makes.


----------

